# Nissan Infinity navigation zenrin ver. 6.6 OEM DVD



## denox (Jan 10, 2008)

I have OEM dvd ver. 6.6 for sale cheap $100.
I only have one, so this one will go quick. First come first serve.
It sold $190 on zenrin website.
Please check zenrin website for compatibility.
Cheers....


----------



## alex63 (Mar 25, 2008)

*6.6 dvd*

Do you still have this dvd? I'm interested in it, let me know.


----------



## denox (Jan 10, 2008)

It is gone.
Let me know if you want the copy though.


----------



## alex63 (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh you have a copy, cool what are you asking for it?


----------



## cire5109 (Mar 28, 2008)

I would like copy as well, what would you sell it for?


----------



## Quest Driver (Apr 5, 2008)

*Navi 6.6*

How much for a version 6.6 copy of the nav dvd


----------



## denox (Jan 10, 2008)

Please send me email post here if you interested to get one.


----------



## pasta200202 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Denox,

I am interested in the DVD you have for sale, reply back on pasta200202 followed by yahoo.com to take it fuirther.

Barry


----------



## denox (Jan 10, 2008)

Pasta,
Email sent


----------



## pasta200202 (Apr 28, 2008)

I didnt get your email to reply to, just a forum email saying email send.


----------



## denox (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi barry,
I just got delivery failure on my email.
Send me email to [email protected] for more info


----------



## BRZN (May 6, 2008)

*Help me out....*

I also need a copy of the 6.6 version. Can you send me the details by email at yahoo on how we can proceed. Thanks.

tikrit_contract


----------



## blackcatsf (Jun 6, 2008)

Do you still have copies of the 6.6 DVD for sale? I'd like to purchase one.


----------



## MarvinMaui (Jul 1, 2008)

*Nissan Navigation DVD 6.6*

Hello,
Do you still have the Nissan Navigation DVD 6.6? Will your copy work with 2005 Nissan Titan?
Thanks!


----------



## denox (Jan 10, 2008)

I have latest zenrin ver. 6.7 for sale now.
I just had it for 2 days and nothing really change in my area.


----------



## MarvinMaui (Jul 1, 2008)

I am interested in buying it. How much is it?


----------



## denox (Jan 10, 2008)

PM sent.
Please check you PM box


----------



## airecken (Nov 2, 2008)

*dvd 6.7*

i'm interested in the 6.7 as well. could you send me a PM?


----------



## denox (Jan 10, 2008)

airecken, PM sent


----------



## IGoogledU (Nov 2, 2008)

*DVD v.6.7*

I am interested in the version 6.7 DVD. Please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## denox (Jan 10, 2008)

IGoogledU, pm sent.

Still available......you can send me email to [email protected] if interested.


----------



## peace60 (Nov 6, 2008)

Also interested in v6.7. PM sent.

Thanks


----------



## hnissan (Nov 14, 2008)

*6.7*

Interested in 6.7 also, let me know. thxs


----------



## denox (Jan 10, 2008)

Check your pm box.


----------



## jzollner (Nov 15, 2008)

*Looking for 6.7*

i have an 04 g35x with a 03 map. I could find up to the 6.6, but im really looking for the 6.7 - Would anyone be able to help or point me in any direction, i use a garmin b/c the map is so damn old.

thanks in advance

[email protected] or SN Jewf99


----------



## denox (Jan 10, 2008)

Jeff,
Check you mailbox.


----------



## davidlnc (Nov 20, 2008)

*nissna 350z navigation cd*

I have a 2003 nissan 350z. It has the 6.3 version for the navigation. I am looking for an updated version of the 6 series cd. Does anyone have it or know where I can get it?
Thanks David


----------



## davidlnc (Nov 20, 2008)

Do you still have th cd available


----------



## denox (Jan 10, 2008)

Guys,
Please email me directly to [email protected] for inquiry about the update.


----------



## denox (Jan 10, 2008)

Bump all the way


----------



## davidlnc (Nov 20, 2008)

Denox ,
The dvd worked great thanks


----------



## denox (Jan 10, 2008)

No problem.
Enjoy


----------



## uteman1011 (Mar 6, 2005)

Bump for a great seller!


----------



## sabrexr15 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello Denox
Is the offer for a copy of the version 6.7 (2008) still available?
Will you copy work on my Infinity Q56 2004?


thanks
sabre


----------



## denox (Jan 10, 2008)

sabrexr15 said:


> Hello Denox
> Is the offer for a copy of the version 6.7 (2008) still available?
> Will you copy work on my Infinity Q56 2004?
> 
> ...


I still have original copy of version 6.7 for sale.

Please email me [email protected]


----------



## RAD fx35 (Jan 2, 2009)

I am interested in ver 6.7 Is it still available and do you know if it will work on 05' FX35?


----------



## denox (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Rad, version should work fine for your car.
Please check navteq.com for sure.


----------



## nissanfastgas (Feb 25, 2009)

*I have extras nav 7.4 and 6.7 DVD*

Nissan and Infinity nav DVD 7.4 and 6.7

email me if you want one


----------



## nissanfastgas (Feb 25, 2009)

*What nav do I need questions*

Infiniti and Nissan Nav 6.7 will work with these models

Infiniti
2002 Q45
2003 G35, G35C, Q45, M45, FX45, FX35
2004/5 G35, G35C, Q45, M45, QX56, X 45, FX35

Nissan
2003 350Z, MURANO
2004/5 ALTIMA, MAXIMA, 350Z, PATHFINDER, MURANO,
QUEST, ARMADA, TITAN



All other models will require the 7.4 version


----------



## Oolane (Feb 26, 2009)

You guys don't have to buy it from anyone. Both the 6.7 and the 7.4 discs are on ThePirateBay. Just search for "Nissan" or "Infiniti".


----------



## denox (Jan 10, 2008)

Still have a copy version 6.7
Let me know


----------

